# So upset! Need to vent!!!!



## sarah_m (Jul 14, 2012)

Yesterday my mum had to have her 18yr old cat put down (this was sad but not what I am upset about!).
He couldn't walk and when mum took him to the vet they discovered that he had a broken pelvis, not sure how it happened, but he was put to sleep.

2 hours later she went to bury him only to discover, as she was about to put him in the hole she had just dug, that his body was still warm and he STILL HAD A PULSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

By that stage the vet was closed so there was nothing much she could do besides sit with him and wait for him to go on his own. Poor mum was beside herself. 

I am so disgusted with the vet she saw. Was going to call them and complain but they are not open til Monday so will have to wait to do this (probably just as well considering how upset I am right now). I could not believe this happened (though I guess occasionally it happens to people too so it shouldn't be such a suprise that it can happen to animals). 
But surely they check the animal has gone before sending it home with the owner. Having the animal put to sleep is awful enough but to then find it hasn't even been done right just makes it even worse!!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 14, 2012)

thats horrible Sarah


----------



## Beard (Jul 14, 2012)

Thats bloody terrible. Exceptionally negligent on the vet's behalf.

As cold as this may seem (and I assure you, its not intended), the best thing to do in this position is a quick knock on the head. Hard to do but better for all involved and most of all, the humane option for the cat.


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry for you and your mum mate. I have to agree with Beard though.


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 14, 2012)

Beard said:


> Thats bloody terrible. Exceptionally negligent on the vet's behalf.
> 
> As cold as this may seem (and I assure you, its not intended), the best thing to do in this position is a quick knock on the head. Hard to do but better for all involved and most of all, the humane option for the cat.



+1 

It is a horrible thing to do but it is the most humane in circumstances such as these.

I am incredibly sorry that this happened to your mum, I'd be making some huge complaints to the vets. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Vixen (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow that is just disgraceful - no excuse whatsoever.

It's hard enough to make the decision to put down a pet, be there for them in their final moments, let alone going to bury the poor thing and finding it's still alive! I feel for you guys.


----------



## Darlyn (Jul 14, 2012)

Hmm... I would think it was unconscious and not feeling any pain?

Dreadful just the same.


----------



## euphorion (Jul 14, 2012)

you must follow that up with the vet, absolutely disgusting case of neglegence.

so sorry for the awful situation you and your mum are in, thinking of you.


----------



## Manda1032 (Jul 14, 2012)

That is disgusting! I am so sorry for your loss too, made even harder by how long they have been a part of your life. Rest in Peace now little one


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm glad I'm not the only one who was apalled by this!


Beard said:


> the best thing to do in this position is a quick knock on the head. Hard to do but better for all involved and most of all, the humane option for the cat.



I know, but my mum would not have been able to do it. That would have been my suggestion but I was working at the time and didn't find out about it til today. Actually I probably would have taken it to the 24hr emergency vet for them to put it to sleep properly and then I would have been demanding that the 1st vet cover the high cost of the 2nd vet that had to fix their mistake. 
I guess, like with every profession, there are good ones and there are bad ones. Obviously her vet is not very good!


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jul 14, 2012)

To the OP you have come to the right place to vent your displeasure.
I will not say one thing on this matter as i might become incriminated.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 14, 2012)

I feel so much sympathy for you all  it is a terrible thing to have happen.... I am guessing the vet is going to be mortified when you tell them what happened, unfortunately mistakes happen and I can only imagine how rotten they are going to feel. I am not trying to justify the negligence, however I cannot imagine it would happen very often and hopefully this vet will never let it happen again. I hope they offer some sort of apology and assurance they will be more careful in the future. Thoughts with you all 
Merle


----------



## Jande (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh that's sad, sad news. I'm sorry she had to go through that. The vet should have listened with a stethoscope for over 30 seconds to be sure. Incredibly negligent and very well worth making a complaint. I'm sure, as MoreliaJewels said, they're going to feel terrible. Nobody should have to go through that and I'm sorry for your loss. RIP little fella.


----------



## Leasdraco (Jul 14, 2012)

Unfortunately vets do make mistakes, sometimes bordering on negligence..
so sorry for your mum that must have been heartbreaking


----------



## shrinkie (Jul 14, 2012)

thats aweful!


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jul 14, 2012)

Ouch, that's a hell of a lot worse than human error in my opinion.

I'm not a fan of cats but I have seen how attached people become to them (My 2 children absolutely adore them). No pet owner should have to go through that.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jul 14, 2012)

Beard said:


> Thats bloody terrible. Exceptionally negligent on the vet's behalf.
> 
> As cold as this may seem (and I assure you, its not intended), the best thing to do in this position is a quick knock on the head. Hard to do but better for all involved and most of all, the humane option for the cat.



OR a quick trip to the emergency vet for another needle to put the cat down. 
instead of the last moments you have with your beloved pet being is you cracking it over the head with something.


----------



## Boidae (Jul 14, 2012)

Jarrod_H said:


> OR a quick trip to the emergency vet for another needle to put the cat down.
> instead of the last moments you have with your beloved pet being is you cracking it over the head with something.



AND let the cat suffer needlessly for another 1/2 hour? 
A decent smack to the head will kill it instantaneously, no more pain, no more suffering. 
I am by no means a cat lover, but every animal has the right to a quick, relatively painless death, if it can be facilitated. 

But if you find it easier on yourself, get it euthanised at the vet (again) by all means...

None of this was directed at you Sarah, I respect that this has been a very traumatic day for you, so my condolences.


----------



## Rissi (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi, sorry to hear this.
I've worked at a vet and I can reassure you, your cat wouldn't have been aware of it's predicament. They usually pre-med then administer the anaesthetic so he would have been relaxed I hope. 
As far as the negligence - often nurses will do the checking of the heart rate and I've known of a couple of cats and dogs who had a strange cardiac cycle where their heart beat then stopped for quite a while then went again. And it was normal for them and they lived long lives. ,maybe this happened and they caught it on the silent?

I really do not think it would be 'suffering' as people say anaesthetic is an amazing drug and I've seen countless animals be totally unaware with a very light dosage. 

Not making excuses for them because if that was just laziness they deserve a knock on their head.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Beard (Jul 14, 2012)

Jarrod_H said:


> OR a quick trip to the emergency vet for another needle to put the cat down.
> instead of the last moments you have with your beloved pet being is you cracking it over the head with something.



Different strokes brother!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, its really sad 
I love my cat heaps, she is such a great cat and if the vet made such a big error with my girl, I would be so...... annoyed.
Anyway let us know what they said to explain themself?
Also what did happen with the cat, did it finally pass away?


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 18, 2012)

Thats a bit wrong. I am pretty sure you are entitled to a refund on any fees that you have spent. Did you get proof to show the vet (as wouldn't surprise me if he/she denies it). They are meant to do several checks to insure that the animal has passed before returning it to the owners.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 18, 2012)

The vet would weight the animal concerned and then determine a minimal effective fatal dose of whatever was administered according to a chart of body mass and strength of solution. I don’t know where the error occurred but to my mind there are four possibilities: (1) Miss-reading of the weight; (2) Miss-reading of the chart; (3) Miss reading of the syringe when extracted the recommended amount; (4) Miss-reading of the strength of the solution used. There may well have been no initial pulse for some period of time but lack of appropriate concentration of the injected solution has only had a temporary affect as body neutralises the foreign chemical.

It needs to be addressed with the vet concerned. The point to make is that you have paid for a service that has NOT been delivered. In addition, their error has caused immense unnecessary grief to the owner. I would be asking for financial recompense as well as a heartfelt apology.

You and your mum have my empathy. Quite simply, it should never happen! I hope your mum is coping OK now.

Blue


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 18, 2012)

You can complain tot he Vet and that may suffice.

But...if you want to make sure that they have to 'officially account' for what happened and not just say sorry sorry and keep going in their practice as if nothing happened.....then write a letter to the Veterinary Association in your state.

This should ensure that the Vet takes sufficient notice and puts in place adequate procedures to ensure that this does not happen again to anyone else.


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh Sarah that is awful! I am so sorry to hear that 

I have known Sarah and her mum for a number of years and her mum does not have it in her to deliver a blow to an animals head. Julie is one of the most gentle caring people I've ever known and I can't imagine how distraught she would have been  

I can't believe that happened, so negligent. Sorry Sarah, please pass my love to your mum xx


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 18, 2012)

Jay84 said:


> I can't believe that happened, so negligent. Sorry Sarah, please pass my love to your mum xx


Thanks Jay, and everyone else for their comments.
As it turns out, when I spoke to the vet in question I was told that there was no way that could have happened, that sometimes involantary muscle movement post mortem can feel like breathing/heartbeat, that given the distraught state mum was in at the time it is possible she interpreted the spasms as the cat still being alive etc. 

Maybe that can happen, I'm not a vet and didn't understand alot of the big medical words she threw at me but to me it all sounded like an excuse, especially when she kept refering to mums emotional state at the time (she didn't actually say that mum had imagined it but that was what I felt she was getting at). As I have no "proof" there was nothing much else I could do.

So all in all not a very satisfactory ending but hopefully if nothing else it will prompt the vet to MAKE SURE they have done the job right next time they have to put someones pet to sleep. 

It makes me really appreciate what a fantastic vet we have!


----------

